# Insurance



## luukoutbelow (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey guys, 

Any ideas about which company to get insurance with for an RV.  I will be using mine as a crash pad (ie 2nd home away from home for work) and Progressive told me they will not write policies of that nature.  Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
 :question: Hunter


----------



## Kirk (Jan 11, 2007)

RE: Insurance

Try some of these.

Aon Recreation Insurance  http://www.aonrecreation.com/

Miller Insurance   http://www.millerrvinsurance.com/

Explorer Insurance  http://www.explorerrv.com/


----------



## hertig (Jan 12, 2007)

Re: Insurance

I've got GMAC and am happy with it so far


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 12, 2007)

Re: Insurance

John, Be careful.  I had a man bring in a 2003 trailer that the bedroom slideout roof had leaked.  He had major wood rot in the front corner of the framing in the slideout.  We were going to have to strip the bed out of it, remove the inside luan, remove the outside aluminum and rebuild the front corner of the framing and replace at least part of the roof underlayment.  Then put it all back together.  I quoted about $1,200 If I remember right.

GMAC sent an investigator out to look at it.  I showed him the trailer and told him what we were going to have to do.  He sounded to me that he had no problem, in fact asked me if I had quoted enough.  2 days later the customer came in and told me they had refused to pay anything.  He said they called it "normal wear and tear".

This trailer was only 3 years old.  I do say the customer should have kept a better check on the seals, but I don't call it "normal" either.

He took the trailer and rebuilt it himself this winter, saying he is getting another insurance company.


----------



## ARCHER (Jan 13, 2007)

Re: Insurance

I use Farm Bureau in Indiana.  Pretty reasonable IMO.  Get a discount since I also have policies for house, car, truck, boat and several life policies.  They always give multi vehicle discount that is pretty good.  Only had less than five claims in over 30 years so they have always treated us like family.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 13, 2007)

Re: Insurance

I had GMAC (Good SAM VIP) until the commie pinko Progressive Direct under quoted them by $45/month.  They (Progressive) are also very responsive to phone-in questions.  Doesn't take a hour of holding to talk to someone.  I know, I can't complain about the ACLU anymore.  I sold out for the green stuff.  Whatever it takes to keep me RV'ing. :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 13, 2007)

Re: Insurance

Yeah, I agree!  They don't care who you are, so why should you care who they are!?  :evil:


----------



## hertig (Jan 13, 2007)

Re: Insurance

Grandview, thanks for the info, sounds more like extended warranty behavior rather than insurance behavior    One of these days I've got to redo all my insurance, but it covers me for catastrophic things and there are other things vying for my time.


----------



## daveson (Jan 31, 2007)

RE: Insurance

Hi,

Here's a free advice for you guys in searching for good insurance company. All the top insurance companies are at your fingertips on the internet. Most local agents can only quote you from the few companies that they represent. They may not offer you what is best for you financially or reliable but only what they happen to have available.
For more info http://www.oneshopinsurance.com


----------



## utmtman (Jan 31, 2007)

RE: Insurance

Davison, tried your internet site and it is so far off the mark it is not worth using unless one has one car only and nothing else and they have had their license since they were 18 and a few other things.  It does not cover a lot of the insurance companies as well.  It cannot give you quote for anything recreational either.  
As for good insurance I would never use progressive again.  They are real bad to get them to pay for accidents and will rarely if ever pay for an accident cause by others and try to collect same.   
I have allstate and I am soon changing to National Interstate which falls under many companies including ExplorerRv, flyingJ, and others.   They underquoted progressive by 100 dollars.  Allstate underquoted progressive by 50 and hartford and formost underquoted progressive by 35.   Geico can also underquote most of them but they too love to increase rates if you have an accident or get a ticket.  But when it comes to Recreational Vehicles, RV's, boats, atv's, 4x4's, toads and so on and also for fulltimers, National Interstate has them all beat as far as I can find.  And from all that I have learned in the past month they are were built around insuring over the road trucks originally and went from there into rv's and are the biggest insurers for full time Rvers.


----------

